# PIN-Skimming bei Chipkarten möglich



## Newsfeed (16 März 2011)

Vier Forscher haben einen Weg beschrieben, wie man ein Terminal dazu bringt,  PINs im Klartext an eine Karte zu übertragen. Als "Abhörgerät" dient eine unauffällige Platine im Kartenschlitz des Lesegerätes.

Weiterlesen...


----------

